# Snakes?



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

So before getting into bettas, I bred ball pythons. They're awesome animals and actually very similar to bettas. My experience with BP's has greatly helped in the betta world. I'm use to identifying BP morphs, so I think I can more easily identify betta colors because I know what to look for. BP's IMO actually have MUCH more morphs or colors that are recognized compared to bettas. You need to be able to recognize very subtle signs since different genes look so similar. Anybody else own, breed, or interested in snakes? I'd love to hear about it and answer any questions.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I like corn snakes because they stay relatively small. I've never owned one, but I always ask to pet the one at the children's museum when we go.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I think the biggest question for us snake lovers that happen to be here would be. What in your opinion would make an excellent beginner's snake? Things like size and temperament.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

I have 2 corn snakes. I believe they are excellent for beginners considering they are very docile and eat well


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Corn snakes are good beginner snakes because they usually eat well, they stay a decent size, and they usually have good temperaments. Every snake is different though. You could get a corn snake and have him be aggressive or not eat well. Some can be a bit flighty, but they usually calm down with handling often. Ball pythons are also good beginners because they too have good personalities and usually eat well. Every now and then I've come across a BP that is aggressive or a picky eater. Like most snakes though, BP's can be tamed with handling often. BP's also get up to 6ft so that's something to take into consideration.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm not one to own snakes, I can't feed live food. Mice typically turn into pets. 

I do catch wild snakes and keep them short term because I do love snakes. My favorites are Californian king snakes, which since I was little I have called marshmellow snakes because they are black(chard marshmallows) and white(fresh marshmallows). I typically pick them up when they are basking on the road, the horse I ride is trained to stop still and wait patiently(kinda) for me to retrieve snakes. Riding with snake in hand is not recommended for amateurs.

Other snakes I've picked up include gopher snakes, garter snakes, and sharp tailed snakes which are very common in our area. I've also move timber rattlers into safe areas from peoples yards, using DIY snake hook, towels, and five gallon buckets. I've also caught the rare rubber boa and rosy boa, those guy are both incredibly easy to tame. I'm probably good at taming snakes, getting bitten doesn't phase me, only the poisonous ones hurt enough. I got bitten by accident by a chihuahua mountain kingsnake when chasing a chuckwalla lizard around a rock. I stepped on the poor snake, so he bit me, not his fault, I was just too excited from the chase. Anyhow, he had localized venom from eating rattlers so my leg swelled up and I had some excitement because this was all on vacation. 

So all in all, I love snakes, but can't stand feeding live food. Including fishes, thank you very much xD


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

My sister had a Garter Snake. It loved her but hated me.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I recall catching one of these while visiting my parents. http://bugsinthenews.com/Texas Snake Web/eastern_hognose_snake_web.htm Mine was young and hadn't quite perfected the defense responses. After the stage 3 defense for 10 seconds, it started crawling away. I was able to pick it up and spook the neighbors, who thought it was a baby rattle snake (the markings on the one I found looked similar to a diamond back).


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

I actually got my first BP today! ^.^ Love the little guy


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I doubt he will stay little for long XD


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

VillagerSparky said:


> I doubt he will stay little for long XD


Oh yeah I know that! :lol:


----------

